# Mobi* short*



## Vivimaus90 (10 August 2005)

Hi Leute
Ich bekomme seit 2 Tagen von der Nummer 80777 immer nachrichten, von wegen Ihr Kontostand beträgt so uns so viel Euro.

Könnt ihr mir sagen ob das auf der handyrechnung mit drauf ist? Wie kann ich das konto einsehen?
Die Nachrichten sind von mobile. shortpay!

Ich brauche schnell hilfe!!


----------



## dvill (10 August 2005)

Hier geht es lang:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10922

Dietmar Vill


----------

